#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-04-15
<usr-414-USB> testing USR 414 USB
<usr-414-USB> still have to hit <ctrl> to get mouse to work
<usr-414-USB> f3 ring does not show activities
<usr-414-USB> #need to use list view to access them
<usr-414-USB> only available as sugar-emulator with window on ubuntu screen
<satellit_> I was able to add activities to USR 414 by drop drag .xo files to journal from a USB stick in frame....
<satellit_> moon and colors work fine...
<satellit_> using <ctrl> to make mouse buttons work is a bummer.
<satellit_> dfarning_laptop_: most of my reports go to [soas] : soas@lists.sugarlabs.org
<dfarning_laptop_> satellit_Yes, i am subscribed to that list
<satellit_> ok
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-04-17
<satellit__> defarning_laptop: Burning cD of USR now for testing....: )
<dfarning_laptop> satellit__ thanks, another set of eyes is important.
<dfarning_laptop> satellit__ did you try downloading via zsync?
<satellit_> no I did full DL/ I am doing install to 8GB SD for test now
